# EBF example problem (easy for morning lateral)



## McEngr (Dec 22, 2011)

I decided to make up a morning lateral problem for an ECBF:

A W18x50 link beam has been deemed adequate for an eccentrically braced frame. What link length is required to keep the beam link controlled by shear yielding.


----------



## Rhoadies (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll give this a go...

The answer should most nearly be 4'-0". Finding e=1.6Mp/Vp. Let me know if this is way off base. I haven't looked much at the EBF systems yet.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 23, 2012)

Rhoadies,

Sorry for the late reply. The answer is 45" as can be seen in table 3-1 of the seismic provisions.


----------

